# 1972 manta ray..all og



## El Roth (Feb 28, 2013)

Found this many years ago at a garage sale..everything is all original..except for the bars which I still have..nos rear slicks.. I took it all apart and cleaned it up..regrease bearings...oh yeah got pre 71 pedals as the og were toasted and I like the looks of earlier pedals...
 Added nice used krate ball light..Schwinn with sting ray logo speedometer..bat holder..lever covers etc...it is a fun rider for sure..my question is..what is it worth? For insurance purposes or if someone out there wants it more than me?


----------



## El Roth (Feb 28, 2013)

Struggling to post pixs...brb =(


----------



## El Roth (Feb 28, 2013)

Seems my mobile phone is not cooperating with thecabe..if anyone can help me post pictures..id be super appreciated  jimmyrothjr@gmail.com

Thank you =)


----------



## how (Mar 2, 2013)

If the bike is in decent shape,,has everything original and has the rear disc brake,,,it is worth
every bit of a 1000 bucks maybe a little more.,,,hasnt got the disc brake,,,700 or so If the seat is messed up,,drop the price another couple hundred.

Here is a before and after picture of a 71 Manta Ray I bought for 150..,.once I got the parts for it and put it back original,,i have at least 700 in it. The seat is NOS


----------



## oskisan (Mar 2, 2013)

*manta ray*

This is my manta ray, all original including seat, but this also has a rear disk brake. I picked this up from another collector for $750 about 2 years ago.


----------



## Artdaddi (May 7, 2017)

oskisan said:


> *manta ray*
> 
> This is my manta ray, all original including seat, but this also has a rear disk brake. I picked this up from another collector for $750 about 2 years ago.




Interested insetting it?


----------



## Artdaddi (May 7, 2017)

oskisan said:


> *manta ray*
> 
> This is my manta ray, all original including seat, but this also has a rear disk brake. I picked this up from another collector for $750 about 2 years ago.




Interested in selling it??


----------



## oskisan (May 7, 2017)

Naw, I sold my other mantas and only kept this one because it is a disc model....


----------

